
Umberto Eco, the Art of Fiction No. 197 (2008) - samclemens
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/5856/the-art-of-fiction-no-197-umberto-eco
======
matthewmcg
My favorite part (Foucault's Pendulum is a fun book too):

INTERVIEWER: Have you read The Da Vinci Code?

ECO: Yes, I am guilty of that too.

INTERVIEWER: That novel seems like a bizarre little offshoot of Foucault’s
Pendulum.

ECO: The author, Dan Brown, is a character from Foucault’s Pendulum! I
invented him....I suspect Dan Brown might not even exist.

